# Klimatische Veränderung in Norwegen engl.



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Februar 2020)

Gestern bekam ich diesen Link mit einem Bericht des norwegischen Rundfunks über Veränderungen der Gegebenheiten  durch den Klimawandel. 
Es behandelt unter anderem auch Einflüsse auf die Gewässer bzw. Fischbestände.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2020)

Ja?


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2020)

Und? 
Es ist nicht alles negativ bzw wird negativ gesehen... 
Die Landwirtschaft - insbesondere Obst und Weinanbau gedeiht... 
Wiederansiedlung diverser Wildtiere prosperiert ebenfalls...


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2020)

Und? Jetzt!?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die Landwirtschaft - insbesondere Obst und Weinanbau gedeiht...
> Wiederansiedlung diverser Wildtiere prosperiert ebenfalls...



Auf Grönland z.B. freut man sich darüber, das man heute und zukünftig, dort Getreide, Kartoffeln, ja sogar Erdbeeren, anpflanzen kann!
Es gab vor knapp tausend Jahren schon einmal eine Warmzeit, wo sich dann promt auch Wikinger dort ansiedelten, bis es ca. 200 Jahre später wieder kälter wurde und somit dieser Kolonie ein Ende bereitet wurde.
Sogar der Name dieser Insel bedeutet ja "Grünland", was heute so einige Zeitgenossen am liebsten verdrängen würden!

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2020)

Die Zwischeneiszeit nach 1700 flaut eben gerade wieder ab.
Da  fror die Ostsee flächendeckend regelmäßig zu, wie im Packeis.

Einen Klimawandel gab es schon immer, der passiert permanent.
Vor Millionen Jahren wanderten die Saurier hier in Mitteleuropa im tropischen Urrandmeer. 
Wenn die Antarktis vollständig abgetaut ist, dann kommen wir da auch wieder etwa hin.


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Zwischeneiszeit nach 1700 flaut eben gerade wieder ab.


Meinst, wir sollten schon mal die Felle für den Iglu bereitlegen!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2020)

Es wird doch wärmer seitdem, von daher Iglu weg, und Badehose oder Bermudas.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vor Millionen Jahren wanderten die Saurier hier in Mitteleuropa im tropischen Urrandmeer.
> Wenn die Antarktis vollständig abgetaut ist, dann kommen wir da auch wieder etwa hin.



Na ja, bis hin in die Steinzeit will uns unsere Politische Führung ja schon mal wieder zurück führen, in dem unsere Industrie zerstört wird, eine Energiewende herbei geführt wird, was uns dann wiederum von Stromimporten aus unseren Nachbarländern abhängig machen wird.
Das Widersprüchliche dabei ist, man will Deutschland zum Agrarland machen, aber andererseits werden die Landwirte hierzulande verunglimpft?
Oh, Scheixxe jetzt kriege ich die Kurve nicht mehr nach Norwegen?

Jürgen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Februar 2020)

Vlt. machen wir wie in Norwegen auf Aquamastkultur, also auch Lachs, sowie Zander, nach Karpfen und Regenbogenforelle.
Mit ganz viel Chemie, und Eiweißanreicherung wie im Autoklav. 
Dann braucht's keine Natur und Naturwasser mehr ...

Dass sich somit viele Fischarten in Norge Kyst nicht mehr wohlfühlen, zudem die von den Engländern versenkten Kriegsaltlasten und Quecksilberriesenbomben dort losgehen, das erscheint nicht im Suchscheinwerfer.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Februar 2020)

Es freut mich zu lesen, daß die sich täglich zuspitzenden Ereignisse offensichtlich nur noch mit Häme, Ignoranz und/oder Sarkasmus zu ertragen sind.

Bleibt abzuwarten, wie lange das als Sedativum reichen wird.


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. Februar 2020)




----------



## Bertone (18. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ........... Quecksilberriesenbomben ? .....



Noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Gibt es dazu näheres?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Februar 2020)

Um dem Meeresanstieg zu widerstehen, weite Küstenstreifen nicht zu verlieren, haben neue Stilblüten Hochkonjunktur. 

Hier ein interessantes Beispiel,  die Eindeichung  der Nordsee. https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...ordsee-a-74c7c8ef-e362-46df-91b0-a181dc1ee963

Besonders imposant,  wenn man berücksichtigt, das gerade 30m Wellen auf die britischen Inseln eingedroschen haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (18. Februar 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Gibt es dazu näheres?



Ist ein alter Hut.









						Tikkende miljøbombe i sjøen ved Fedje skal tildekkes - Naturpress
					

Ubåten ble senket få måneder før krigen tok slutt. 15 år etter at den farlige lasten ble avdekket har regjeringen nettopp besluttet å tildekke det hele under et teppe av sand og grus. Andre mener det kan true livet i Atlanteren. I februar 1945 ble den torpedert under vann av den britiske u-båten...




					www.naturpress.no
				




Hier liegt das Zeug, nicht selten da wo im Umfeld viel gefischt wird.






						The North Sea - The U-boat War in Maps - uboat.net
					

The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. Over 40.000 pages on the officers, the boats, technology and the Allied efforts to counter the U-boat threat.




					www.uboat.net


----------



## Bertone (18. Februar 2020)

bastido schrieb:


> Ist ein alter Hut.



Ich glaube Du hast mich mißverstanden. Ich bezog mich auf  'Quecksilberriesenbomben'. Solche Dinger wären mir neu und falls die tatsächlich existierten wüßte ich gerne näheres darüber.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (18. Februar 2020)

Naja vor Fedje liegen 65t Quecksilber, in welcher Form scheint mir da erst einmal unerheblich. Aber Du hast recht, es handelt sich um keine konventionelle Bombe sonder höchstens um eine „Umweltbombe“.


----------



## Bertone (18. Februar 2020)

Autsch, das ist viel. Vermute es kann wie üblich nicht geborgen werden, weil es was kostet? Da lässt man das Zeug doch lieber vor Ort bis das worst-case-Szenario eintritt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 196769 (18. Februar 2020)

Ja, das ist ja überall so. Zugeschüttet und vergessen. Die Gesellschaft in Norwegen ist, abseits von Elektroautos, nicht weniger gespalten als hier, wenn es um Umweltprobleme und den Umgang damit geht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Februar 2020)

Fedje ist schon lange bekannt - in Bereichen des Hardanger gibt es Queckilber-belastete Gebiete mit offiziellen Warnungen.... 

Und ja - es gibt Norweger, die ins Seidenhöschen pupsen..... genauso wie es welche gibt, die ihr Hausabwasser direkt in den Fjord leiten und neben ihrer Hütte ihr Auto waschen.


----------

